# 30 years ago today



## mariomike (10 Nov 2009)

1979 Mississauga train derailment: "As a result of the derailment, over 200,000 people were evacuated in what was then the largest peacetime evacuation in North America up until the New Orleans evacuation of 2005. Fortunately and remarkably, there were no deaths resulting from the spill."
http://www.mississauga.ca/portal/residents/localhistory?paf_gear_id=9700018&itemId=5500001


----------

